# Cheesy Metal Songs



## Rayd (Mar 17, 2019)

If there's anything that's consistent in the world of metal, It's the abundant amount of songs with cheesy lyrics/vocals! For me, personally, the cheesier the song, the more I happen to enjoy them, which is why I enjoy power-metal so much. I don't know any other sub-genres that could come close to rivaling power-metal's level of wackiness. 

*Let this thread serve as a spot-light dedicated to the cheesiest (but greatest!) metal songs out there!*

For me, possibly one of my most favorite bands in existence, Grimgotts, has a bunch of songs dedicated to fantasy and friendship, which leaves a recipe for super cheesy lyrics! They're such an underrated band IMO.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Rayd (Mar 17, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


>


You _really _can't make a cheesy songs thread without mentioning Powerwolf. Well played.


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't listen to metal as much as I used to, but this one always pumps me the fuck up

Then there's this one. This one's proper cheese alright but I love it nonetheless


----------



## Deathless (Mar 17, 2019)

Not sure if it's cheesy but it's sure iconic and was a meme at some point


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2019)

all of Arsonists Get All the Girls.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

MidnightDragon said:


> Not sure if it's cheesy but it's sure iconic and was a meme at some point


I think the consensus is that most Nu Metal is pretty cheesy lol


----------



## Rayd (Mar 18, 2019)




----------

